# Lakers re-sign mihm



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...013.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers

So who's gone. I'm betting the Bynum/Odom thing is heating up. 

Not a big Mihm fan at all. he can't guard anyone but big centers, and as soon as the game gets quick he's a liability plus he's soft. 

But he is a smooth scorer and has a nice litle jumper. 

he and kwame as a center tandem wouldn't be too bad. if we get KG or JO.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

terms disclosed, I bet they gave him the full MLE.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good signing. Now we have some depth with at Center with Kwame, Mihm,and Bynum.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> terms disclosed, I bet they gave him the full MLE.


Lakers had his rights I belive they resinged him without touching MLE.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Unique said:


> Lakers had his rights I belive they resinged him without touching MLE.


I think youre right.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very good news. Mihm is a good back-up, who can start if need be.

BTW, Unique, I dig the Darth Kobe avatar.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I just wonder how effective he is going to be after having missed so much time. I have to think he isn't going to be the same.

I did like him for our team though. He had a dependable jump hook and he could finish in traffic. Better scorer and shot-blocker than Kwame. Too foul prone though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wonder how much we paid him. Good signing though, in my opinion.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I just wonder how effective he is going to be after having missed so much time. I have to think he isn't going to be the same.
> 
> I did like him for our team though. He had a dependable jump hook and he could finish in traffic. Better scorer and shot-blocker than Kwame. Too foul prone though.


Maybe after the long layoff the refs would have forgotten about how much they like to screw him over and stop calling useless fouls on him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Maybe after the long layoff the refs would have forgotten about how much they like to screw him over and stop calling useless fouls on him.


Wishful thinking.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

im an optimist.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Solid! This gives us a lot of flexibility in terms of dealing Kwame.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

New deal is for three years.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> "I have the utmost confidence in myself and this ankle, that I'm going to come out and show everyone that not only am I back, but that I can be better than I ever was," he said.


I sure hope so.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to hear Mihm will be back with us!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> He said he has been going through long, grueling workouts, has felt no pain in the ankle and doesn't even think about it when he's on the court.


this is also good news.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I sure hope so.


Talk is cheap.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Mihm is just a big slow solid offensively center. 

We're dead if he's our only vet center. 

I think he and kwame together can work as a nice tandem.

I just think this spells the end for Bynum most likely as a Laker.

Only way Kwame gets traded is in a big deal and any big deal is gonna aalso require Bynum. 

So we're banking on a center with a very bad ankle who's missed a season to be our starting center potentially. 

Mitch just ain't too smart unless the big trade is coming and still I ain't moving both Kwame and Bynum. KG nor JO with Mihm gonna work that well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Interview with Chris Mihm post signing.

http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/071907_Chris_Mihm_resigns_transcript.html



Q: A little peace of mind for you, now that you have a new contract?
Chris Mihm: It is, it is. I'd be lying if I didn't say that this has been a very stressful year and stressful couple of months for me since the season ended. As everyone knows, I went out and talked to some other teams and explored what the marketplace held for me. It's been going out and providing workouts for teams and meeting with management and the whole works so this whole month of July has been a whirlwind. Been in town here for just 3 days this whole month and it's a big sigh of relief and I'm really excited to be back and putting on a Lakers uniform, which I wanted to do from the beginning.

Q: How does the ankle feel? Do you feel like it is a part of your past now and it's behind you?
Chris Mihm: I really feel like that. I did a workout with the Lakers here today, 45 minutes and went pretty hard and the ankle feels great. I'm actually really surprised that I'm not even thinking about it out there playing and I'm not having any pain in it. So it's been exciting. It was frustrating for me, to be honest, the ankle has been a big question mark for a lot of people this summer. I have the utmost confidence in myself and this ankle and I'm going to come out and have a great year this year. I'm excited to come out and show people that not only am I back, but I can be better than I ever was.

Q: Was there any chance of you going anywhere else?
Chris Mihm: There were some offers there. I had some different offers on the table and some offering some pretty intriguing numbers When I look at it I've got a lot of love for this organization and I've always felt that after my first 4 years in Cleveland this was a re-birth in my career. I had the 2 best years of my career before I got injured. Last year was really hard for me, not being able to be a part of it, being on the sideline trying to help, but not being able to help on the court. I'm excited and this is where I wanted to be from the beginning. I'm just glad we were able to agree on it and both sides can go from here. Now it's just hard work getting ready for the season.

Q: Are you looking at yourself as being a starter or being a back-up or do you have no idea?
Chris Mihm: I'm looking at going into training camp and training camp is wide open. That's pretty much how it's been since I have been here and I look forward to getting in there and showing that I am back. I am excited to see how Andrew has matured and come along and obviously Kwame's here. I'm certainly not going to hold back and relegate myself to a role. I'm going to fight to be a big part of this team, just like I was before and (be) someone who makes an impact and a difference every night.

Q: What has the timetable been over the off-season to get back, I know you had originally set July 1st as a deadline? What have you done to get back?
Chris Mihm: For the past 6-7 weeks and even toward the last 2 weeks of June, I've still been coming in to the practice facility and they had Andrew in and a couple of NBDL guys and Kurt Rambis and Jim Cleamons and some of the other coaches have been putting them through workouts. So I got in about 2 hours on the court, full court running, some one-on-one, post moves, shooting, that kind of stuff over 2 hours a day, 4 days a week. I was doing that until I started having to do this US tour, so to speak, of meetings and workouts. I had 5 different workouts in 4 different cities over the last 12 days.

Q: Did you feel like you got accomplished what you wanted in the process (or trying out for other teams)?
Chris Mihm: It's just at least knowing. It's been frustrating. I know and understand that to be out with an ankle or an injury for the period of time I've been out, it raises some question marks. I just wanted to be sure that I came in and was able to go through a workout and show them how strong the ankle is and show them how explosive I still am. I was able to feel that I at least explored the market and can know that I'm happy with my decision. I think it's a fair one.

Q: Did having Kwame and Andrew here get you thinking that you could go somewhere else and definitely play more?
Chris Mihm: I have really enjoyed playing for Phil Jackson and this coaching staff that we have here and I'm strong and confident in the triangle offense and it suits my strengths. I'm confident that as long as I am healthy, my skills are going to shine through and I'm going to be the player and still have growth. I'm still young and have a long career to go. I feel like this is a good fit , I knew that from the beginning, and I took a lot of pride putting that uniform on and I'm excited to keep my Number 31 Lakers.

Q: Who did you workout for?
Chris Mihm: I worked out for Chicago, Phoenix, Memphis, Philadelphia and Cleveland.

Q: Will you be 100% healthy by the beginning of training camp?
Chris Mihm: I expect to. There are no worries in my mind with the ankle. There's no swelling or pain in the ankle. I've noticed that my explosion is really good for where I was at when I first started in June. I know I can get my leg stronger. That's going to be a big focus. Just doing a lot of running and court work. My timing feels good, my shot feels great, that's one of the things I worked on over this last year, form shooting, and now I'm shooting the ball really well. Basketball-wise I'm very confident that I'm not going to skip a beat.

Q: Would you say that you're 80% of full strength right now?
Chris Mihm: Like I said, for me it's about getting in shape and working on explosive leg strength. Squat rack, power clean, those explosive movements. The ankle feels great, that's not a worry. It's been frustrating because obviously it has been a worry and I'm the only one who knows the strength of it. I look forward to going out and proving how strong it is now.

Q: At what point did it feel that it's strong enough to play basketball, that this is how it used to feel?
Chris Mihm: Over the course of this last month here, I've really been able to push myself in these workouts and in training and in the past month it has really been great to increase activity and full-go and have no reaction in the ankle and feel confident in it and know that I'm going to be out on the court and be healthy and happy again


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Only way Kwame gets traded is in a big deal and any big deal is gonna aalso require Bynum.


Not necessarily. Kwame could be packaged with Odom instead of Bynum.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

2 years 5mil.

fair deal.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Eternal said:


> Not necessarily. Kwame could be packaged with Odom instead of Bynum.


And there was talk that the Kings wanted Kwame, Farmar and our 2008 first for Artest....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Unique said:


> 2 years 5mil.
> 
> fair deal.


And yup, I completely agree. Second year is a player option.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> And there was talk that the Kings wanted Kwame, Farmar and our 2008 first for Artest....


The maloofs have expressed that they dont want to deal with the Lakers what so ever!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Unique said:


> 2 years 5mil.
> 
> fair deal.



Im with you on this one. Short term and cheap. I am happy to have Mihm back on the Lakers as we need depth at C. I am also happy with Mitch for not going crazy to resign this guy. Good, smart, fair deal.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

L.A Guy said:


> The maloofs have expressed that they dont want to deal with the Lakers what so ever!


 They doesnt mean they werent interested in kwame or that deal in general, that was the point he was trying to make. They just did not want to trade in the division.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Definitely a good deal, better than I expected actually. I thought that Mitch would overcompensate in salary in order to keep the deal to 2 to 3 years- something like 5.3 mill per year.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Garbage player, I'd let him walk.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Shaolin said:


> Garbage player, I'd let him walk.


Seriously? A young center with a short, cheap contract? I'm guessing that this is sarcasm.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No brainer. My thinking is that Kwame will be packaged off possibly with Odom for a great player along with a bad contract as compensation for not including Bynum. Either Farmar or Crittenton will most likely be shipped as well.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> No brainer. My thinking is that Kwame will be packaged off possibly with Odom for a great player along with a bad contract as compensation for not including Bynum. Either Farmar or Crittenton will most likely be shipped as well.


would be nice if we could package LO, Kwame, and Farmar for JO.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Seriously? A young center with a short, cheap contract? I'm guessing that this is sarcasm.


Chris Mihm is not young, but I agree with you for the most part. I'm glad that we resigned Mihm. It adds more depth to our roster. 

C: Andrew Bynum, Kwame Brown, Chris Mihm
PF: Lamar Odom, Ronny Turiaf, Brian Cook
SF: Luke Walton, Vladamir Radmanovic
SG: Kobe Bryant, Maurice Evans, Sasha Vujacic
PG: Derek Fisher, Jordan Farmar, Javaris Crittenton

^ That's a very deep roster right there. Not at all that talent, but deep. Assuming everyone keeps healthy, we may be able to make a nice little run somewhere down the line, but I'm still hoping for that big move, because let's not kid ourselves, this team is not a championship contender. Hopefully we can land someone like Jermaine O'Neal or Ron Artest...


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Tha Freak said:


> Chris Mihm is not young, but I agree with you for the most part. I'm glad that we resigned Mihm. It adds more depth to our roster.
> 
> C: Andrew Bynum, Kwame Brown, Chris Mihm
> PF: Lamar Odom, Ronny Turiaf, Brian Cook
> ...


Well yeah, you're right. Basically, I meant to say that centers with Mihm's skill set who are under 30 get overpaid, regardless of previous injury. 

I'm hoping for a big move as well.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Seriously? A young center with a short, cheap contract? I'm guessing that this is sarcasm.


Nope. Mihm is a damaged scrub who collects fouls by simply existing. He's not going to contribute anything substantial to this team. In fact, I doubt he makes it to the all star break before going down again with another serious injury. 

I guess its nice to have him around for practice, but I'd keep Kwame and Bynum anyday/everyday before taking Mihm.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

because kwame and bynum were such a physical and dominant presence last year... 


if mihm gets anywhere close to his numbers year before last he helps us out even for a garbage player.

hell even the fact that he is 7 feet is decent enough


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Shaolin said:


> Nope. Mihm is a damaged scrub who collects fouls by simply existing. He's not going to contribute anything substantial to this team. In fact, I doubt he makes it to the all star break before going down again with another serious injury.
> 
> I guess its nice to have him around for practice, but I'd keep Kwame and Bynum anyday/everyday before taking Mihm.


So you'd rather let him walk than agree to a cheap, 2 year deal? The deal is very low risk. If he is in fact a "damaged scrub", then it was a relatively low cost risk and he becomes an expiring contract next season. If it works out, though, and he is the Chris Mihm prior to the injury, then he's worth much more than 2.5 million. It's also a good move if we plan on moving Kwame or Bynum, or both.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Cris said:


> because kwame and bynum were such a physical and dominant presence last year...


 You're right, Mihm was much more dominant and physical last year. No, wait.......



> if mihm gets anywhere close to his numbers year before last he helps us out even for a garbage player.


What, the number of fouls he can pick up in the shortest period of time? 


> hell even the fact that he is 7 feet is decent enough


Actually no, and now we're bordering on delusion. What matters is toughness, durability, footwork, speed, etc. Simply being tall means nothing.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> You're right, Mihm was much more dominant and physical last year. No, wait.......
> 
> What, the number of fouls he can pick up in the shortest period of time?
> 
> Actually no, and now we're bordering on delusion. What matters is toughness, durability, footwork, speed, etc. Simply being tall means nothing.


Before Mihm got injured he was arguably the second best player on the team and having a career year. And to tell you the truth those extra six fouls that he gives us do make a difference when theyre being spent on the likes of Amare, Duncan and KG.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Shaolin doesn't know what he is talking about. Mihm was a VERY serviceable center before getting hurt. The fouls he got so fast were a bunch of BS. The refs were ruthless with him. I think he will make a great back up center. Since he has been on the team I though he was a mediocre starter but would be a great player coming off the bench. Oh...and simply being tall obviously means something...remember Shawn Bradley? Now there was someone in the NBA on height alone because we all know he had no basketball skills to speak of.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Shaolin doesn't know what he is talking about. Mihm was a VERY serviceable center before getting hurt. The fouls he got so fast were a bunch of BS. The refs were ruthless with him. I think he will make a great back up center. Since he has been on the team I though he was a mediocre starter but would be a great player coming off the bench. Oh...and simply being tall obviously means something...*remember Shawn Bradley? Now there was someone in the NBA on height alone because we all know he had no basketball skills to speak of.*


Ummm didn't you just prove my point for me?!

You're right, the refs are ruthless on Mihm. _Which makes him a liability_. 


> Before Mihm got injured he was arguably the second best player on the team and having a career year. And to tell you the truth those extra six fouls that he gives us do make a difference when theyre being spent on the likes of Amare, Duncan and KG.


 Yeah they're gonna get extra +1 free throw practice. 

You guys are really surprising me. Mihm is an injury prone, talentless slug whos total contribution to the Lakers has been zero. Well he coulda woulda shoulda done more had he not been uselessly on the IR since God knows when. 

Tell ya what tho, I'm open to being wrong and if proven so I'll happily eat my words. But I'll bet that by December (if that long) most of y'all are gonna be calling for his head.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Shaolin said:


> Ummm didn't you just prove my point for me?!
> 
> You're right, the refs are ruthless on Mihm. _Which makes him a liability_.
> Yeah they're gonna get extra +1 free throw practice.
> ...



Come on, now. Zero contribution? Please, use some objectivity. He was a serviceable big man. Talentless? He's got a decent low post game, he can catch the ball, and he's been known to actually dunk instead of awkward finger-rolls. On defense, he is a legitimate weakside defender who can block shots. I'm not trying to make him out to be the answer to the center position, but he provides depth at a low price. Once again, I don't believe that we're risking that much here. Your solution is to let him walk, but how many big men can get w/ the remaining MLE or vet's minimum?

If he's injured by December, it'll be unfortunate, but given the contract length, it's worth the risk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Low risk, high reward.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Low risk, high reward.


That basically sums it up.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Shaolin said:


> You're right, Mihm was much more dominant and physical last year. No, wait.......
> 
> What, the number of fouls he can pick up in the shortest period of time?
> 
> Actually no, and now we're bordering on delusion. What matters is toughness, durability, footwork, speed, etc. Simply being tall means nothing.


For one, you are ragging on mihm for being injuried while kwame missed half the season. While bynum was amazing the whole year 

secondly, mihm in 04-05 & 05-06 averaged a half foul more a game then kwame in 05-06 and 06-07 in boths first 2 seasons with the lakers. that is not saying much. Bynum averaged 3 fouls in 06-07.

Mihm is fine center, certainlly not the best and yes he is injury prone and so is kwame. but giving what we signed him for we couldnt not have done better. 

Mihm's two year total (04-06): 1379 points 875 rebounds 181 Blocks
Brown's two year total (05-07) 881 points 717 rebounds 95 Blocks
all while kwames averaging two more and a half minutes a game. Despite kwame missing have of this season he still would be less then these numbers.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Mihm is a big body and thats why im excited. Good Job bringing him back. Now go get Jermaine O'Neal idiots...


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

I would take mihm over kwame any day. Atleast Mihm can catch the freakn ball!


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> You guys are really surprising me. Mihm is an injury prone, talentless slug whos total contribution to the Lakers has been zero. Well he coulda woulda shoulda done more had he not been uselessly on the IR since God knows when.
> 
> Tell ya what tho, I'm open to being wrong and if proven so I'll happily eat my words. But I'll bet that by December (if that long) most of y'all are gonna be calling for his head.


Just to update a bit: 

*12/02 vs. ORL *
2pts, 1 reb, 3 turnovers

*11/30 @ Utah*
Zero pts, 1 reb, 1 turnover


Heres all the stats for the season thus far

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_mihm/game_by_game_stats.html

I stand by what I said earlier, with the one caveat that he hasn't gotten injured yet. Signing Mihm was nothing more than Welfare for Scrubs.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Yep, I was with you all the way on this one. Thought I posted that in this thread, but I guess it was somewhere else. I'm still baffled as to why he's wearing a Lakers uniform.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Are you serious?. With kwame injured again, who else do we have to play center? Bynum cant stay on the court for more than 30 min a game because of foul trouble, Kwame is out for who knows how long and Ronny hurt his ankle too.

Are you really trying to say you think we would be better off without Mihm right now? The situation we are in is the reason everyone on this board was happy with the signing.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

There a ton of free agent and d-league centers out there who could be more productive than Chris Mihm. The Nuggets just signed Jelani McCoy off the D-Fenders roster, I would much rather have him right now.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I really dont think there are that many serviceable big men available for the price of Mihm. I honestly think looking longingly at Jelani McCoy is just the grass is greener syndrome.

The Lakers worked out Elton Brown and Larry Turner. Mihm must have been better than both of them.

It is very difficult to defend Mihm right now. He hasnt really done anything worthy of praise at all. Even with the foot injury, he should have been working his upper body and practicing his hook shot. However, he hasnt played ball in a long time and he was signed for cheap.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Are you serious?. With kwame injured again, who else do we have to play center? Bynum cant stay on the court for more than 30 min a game because of foul trouble, Kwame is out for who knows how long and Ronny hurt his ankle too.
> 
> Are you really trying to say you think we would be better off without Mihm right now? The situation we are in is the reason everyone on this board was happy with the signing.


Yeah I'm serious. Mihm gets more fouls and turnovers than points, blocks or boards. He cannot be relied upon to contribute; he's just a warm body taking up minutes. Theres no value IMO in just being a back up, you have to bring something to the team effort instead of hurting it.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Shaolin said:


> Yeah I'm serious. Mihm gets more fouls and turnovers than points, blocks or boards. He cannot be relied upon to contribute; he's just a warm body taking up minutes. Theres no value IMO in just being a back up, you have to bring something to the team effort instead of hurting it.


So you want Vlad to play center when Bynum goes out? Or Lamar. Ronny used to be able to play the C for about 5 min before the ankle injury. Who plays?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> So you want Vlad to play center when Bynum goes out? Or Lamar. Ronny used to be able to play the C for about 5 min before the ankle injury. Who plays?


Dude, YOU could play the center position and do about as much as Mihm. Although you'd prolly give up less fouls and not get violently dunked on.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No...ElCap misses layups in pick up games...taking away all my assists:azdaja:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Shaolin said:


> Dude, YOU could play the center position and do about as much as Mihm. Although you'd prolly give up less fouls and not get violently dunked on.


Unfortunately, you flatter me.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

50 points for Shaolin!



> Mihm collects fouls just for existing.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> I would take mihm over kwame any day. Atleast Mihm can catch the freakn ball!


I'd rather have someone who can at least hold their ground, which is something Mihm cannot do.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I didnt know this was possible but Mihm is playing worse than Kwame on offense.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He'll probably turn it around. Jelani McCoy sucked as a Laker and if he was a Laker right now he would get Brian Cook treatment from the posters at best.

I get sick of all this vogue Laker hating.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> He'll probably turn it around. Jelani McCoy sucked as a Laker and if he was a Laker right now he would get Brian Cook treatment from the posters at best.


This is an excellent point. McCoy is a total scrub. I wouldn't mind bringing in another big, but Jelani is not that man.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

We need another big for depth purposes anyways. Ronny is the only true PF.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Oh yeah, this guy has been crucial to the Lakers playoff efforts. Thank God the Lakers resigned him!

I TOLD Y'ALL it was scrub welfare. Nothing more.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Low risk, high reward.


too bad it didnt work out for chris


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

DANNY said:


> too bad it didnt work out for chris


No it didn't, but it was worth a shot. If he turned out to be healthy, we'd be getting a decently skilled big man w/ a small contract. Who knows, maybe we can package him with someone to get another rotation player.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Well, I dont think anyone expected him to be an all star. I still think it was good signing. There was basically no risk. What did we lose by signing him? We still were able to sign DJ lol


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Well, I dont think anyone expected him to be an all star. I still think it was good signing. There was basically no risk. What did we lose by signing him? We still were able to sign DJ lol


Yeah, its always good to sign players who never get off the bench. Good, solid move there!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mihm is lucky to be 7'0 feet tall. He sure isn't any good at basketball.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Mihm is done, which is too bad because he was a nice center to have off the bench when he was healthy.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I think he is good to have around. After all...He will never be more than a backup on this team now.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Shaolin said:


> Yeah, its always good to sign players who never get off the bench. Good, solid move there!


Then why arent you *****ing about Newble or Kobe Carl?

The fact is, he is 7 ft tall, knew the offense and came cheap. Nothing was lost by signing this guy.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Mihm will exercise his player option for next year.




> Mihm Will Be Back with Lakers Next Year
> Posted: 5/17/2008 12:00:00 PM
> Source: LA Times
> 
> ...


http://www.hoopsworld.com/HeadlineStories.asp?hd=20080517&lc=NBA#STORY_8722


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

he hasnt been the same since chris wilcox dunked it on him


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I havent lost faith in Mihm..

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hixRBmCs-28&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hixRBmCs-28&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

hes still got a little juice left..

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oBsFtCSMDwQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oBsFtCSMDwQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Then why arent you *****ing about Newble or Kobe Carl?
> 
> The fact is, he is 7 ft tall, knew the offense and came cheap. Nothing was lost by signing this guy.


You're comparing Mihm to Newble and Karl? One is a rookie and something of a courtesy signing for his father George Karl. Newble is a warm body. If thats the company he keeps then you've made my point for me. 

Hey, it ain't my money. If Kupchak wants to spend Dr.Buss cash, making sure theres a place in the NBA for tall white scrubs (seeing himself, perhaps) then thats their call. But lets not sit here like amateur GMs and rationalize the signing for more than what it was: a gift.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, it didn't work out, but at the time, I didn't think it was going to be this bad with him. If he can somehow get healthy, even though I like Mbenga more, I'd rather have Mihm out there on the court to back up Bynum/Turiaf/Gasol.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Shaolin said:


> You're comparing Mihm to Newble and Karl? One is a rookie and something of a courtesy signing for his father George Karl. Newble is a warm body. If thats the company he keeps then you've made my point for me.
> 
> Hey, it ain't my money. If Kupchak wants to spend Dr.Buss cash, making sure theres a place in the NBA for tall white scrubs (seeing himself, perhaps) then thats their call. But lets not sit here like amateur GMs and rationalize the signing for more than what it was: a gift.


No, you compared Mihm to Carl and Newble by putting him in the same qualifying group of players.

This signing wasnt a gift, it was a gamble. If Mihm was healthy all year, he would have been a great option for his price tag. The same goes for next year. If he can get healthy, he will be a great option for his price.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> I havent lost faith in Mihm.


I haven't either. he is a better player than Turiaf, and this will be seen upon his return to the court.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^lol...dont hold your breath


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Mihm is as good as he was in 04-05 I'd be thrilled (and maybe surprised). He's really not all that bad.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

He's injured a lot but he is a slightly above average center offensively. He's definitely better than Newble or Karl. I'd love to play him in limited minutes just so Gasol has some rest because who knows if Bynum is ever going to come back, and if he does, ever be the same.


----------

